# New To Forum And Tech World



## DVkid (Mar 7, 2004)

I am 15 years old and have worked in the world of tech theater since i was about 12. I started out (and am still) volunteering at my church. We are on the smaller end of the "mega-churchs" you hear about so much these days. In the Junior High department I started out cueing conventional fixtures on an ETC Expression board and over my two years there got a pretty strong understanding of the ETC operating system. I also cued 5 HIS Technobeams on a rinky-dink rack mount controller. I then worked on a NewTek Video Toaster switching for about 8 months. I now volunteer in the High School department running 4 Martin MAC 250+ fixtures alongside 4 or 5 HIS Studio Color 575's. I gained a love of theatrical lighting at a pretty young age and have spent much of the last three years reading up on lighting theory in books as well as studying manufacturers' web-sites in hopes of learning anything I can to make the final product of my lighting a little bit better.

Well, sorry to hit you guys with my life story on my initial post, but I hope to use this site as a great tool to increase my knowledge of theater. Thanks to all of you for creating such an experienced community for students like myself to transition into the world of technical theater.

-DVkid


----------



## TechnicalDirector3-W (Mar 7, 2004)

Welcome, this site should be a great help for you and help you to learn and better understand technical theater. see you around the forums.


----------



## wolf825 (Mar 8, 2004)

Welcome aboard.. Hope you find this website a great resource and visit and contribute to the forums and chat often. 

-wolf


----------



## zac850 (Mar 8, 2004)

Welcome. sounds like your school has money. lucky. my school runs everything off of an american dj controller that dosen't work well anymore..... what i wouldn't give for a good ETC type thing (well, if i had the 3 grand that is...)

welcome around. and your post was nothing compared to some things that ship puts out..... i'm thinking of taking them and making a book of them..... i think it would be longer then War and Peace....


----------



## DVkid (Mar 8, 2004)

Actually, my church runs with ETC. My school runs on a Strand. Unfortunately, I'm not in the Tech Theater class so they won't let me touch it. Oh well. Next year!


----------



## dvsDave (Mar 8, 2004)

Hey DVkid,

Welcome to ControlBooth.com!! I was self-taught on the ETC Expression too!!

Hope to see you around the forums often!!

-dvsDave


----------

